# No demand, but Stackhouse seeks change



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

> *No demand, but Stackhouse seeks change*
> 
> Jerry Stackhouse opened up on Monday, one day after being inactive at New York, and said he wants an opportunity to play elsewhere. Believing he can still contribute at a high level, but is perhaps not a good fit in Rick Carlisle's up-tempo, motion offense that is more freelance than structure, Stackhouse has requested that his agent begin to explore trade scenarios or a possible buyout.
> 
> ...


http://startelegramsports.typepad.com/mavs/2008/11/no-demand-but-stackhouse-seeks-change.html


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

He made the first move? What a joke.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Well... I don't want him here either, so for all I care, he can go.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

He has been a very valuable piece in 2005, 2006 and the first part of the 06/07 season, that's not the case anymore. He is old, doesn't fire up the team anymore and his scoring ability is also diminishing. If he wants to go, let him go. Meh.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

*Stackhouse wants to play elsewhere*

Link


> Mavericks veteran Jerry Stackhouse has become upset with his role with the team and his agent has begun exploring options to move him out of Dallas.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: Stackhouse wants to play elsewhere*

Already a thread about this, look around before you post a thread next time. Thanks!


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Could we get anything beneficial for him?


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

t1no I posted it before you did. mine was at 4pm, yours was at 7pm.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Merged the threads...and DT, he posted his a day before you.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

> *Cuban: ''I Won't Buy Stackhouse Out''*
> 
> Jerry Stackhouse has revealed that it may be time for him to move on from Dallas, but he should not expect a buyout from the Mavericks, team owner Mark Cuban has told the Dallas Morning News.
> 
> ...


http://basketball.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/55535/20081119/cuban_i_wont_buy_stackhouse_out/


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

2-7 with Jerry Stackhouse getting playing time and 2-0 w/o Jerry Stackhouse getting any minutes.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Dre™ said:


> Could we get anything beneficial for him?


a subway sammich, maybe some pizza rolls if were lucky.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Some dirty socks.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Damn we can't even get Dirk some clean ones?


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

:rofl: I thought this was a thread about Jerry Stackhouse? Way to go off topic guys...


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Shoulda stayed in NJ.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

TiMVP2 said:


> Shoulda stayed in NJ.


huh?


----------

